# Suns vs. Kings Game Thread (11/13)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (4-1) vs. Sacramento Kings (1-4) 
America West Arena, Saturday November 13th, 2004
7:00pm, NBALP/UPN 45 *

*Probable Starters*





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 






































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 

-Kings board game thread


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

prediction- 

suns 467
kings 34

amare- 187 points, 28 rebs, 19 blocks 60/72 field 67/89 line

nash- 79 assists

peja- 14 points 5/14 field (2/6 3's) 2/2 line

webber- 16 points 9 rebs 4 assists 6/40 field 4/7 line


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns 91
Kings 97

Kings will probably play similar tempo to suns, Kings will surprise suns by keeping up in the offensive end.

But, what i want to happen is..

Suns 117
Kings 108

Which means, both teams dont play defense and just let the offense take over.




and whats with all these anti-suns crap going on, its like people are pissed coz they winning games... thats not right.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wouldn't be surprised to see us go big (Hunter?) for this game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Those offensive fouls are a joke on Amare. It was in the Cavs game and it already carried over.

And stop having Shawn Marion on Chris Webber. UGH


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

6th game in a row that we lead at halftime.

Hunter needs to play more!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Man, Webb is wayyyy too big for Marion to handle. I would've put Marion on Miller because he's less of a post-up threat, in fact he does almost all his damage, scoring and passing, on the perimeter.

Love to see that J falling for Amare. Joe's ballhandling keeps looking like it's regressed from last year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And the Lakers are beating the Rockets. Man I have that on TV, the Rockets are horrible without McGrady.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF is up with these ****ty lineups?

I have nothing against small ball but come on not 99% of the time.

How can you start the 4th quarter with Hunter, Marion, Q, Jacobsen and Barbosa? :upset:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Might be a good idea to stay home on Webber. Marion is leaving him open all the time.

I thought the scrambling defense was gone.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brilliant idea to let Marion take one of the last shots. Misses a 9fter to tie the game, misses a freethrow in the last 2 minutes.

Marion is already pissing me off again like last year.

I hate this small ball ****. They are ignoring Amare for way too long stretches and just hoist up 3s.

That stupid lineup at the beginning of the 4th quarter cost us the game. They let the Kings go on a 8-0 run immediately.

Nice job D'Antoni.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't see how it would hurt D'Antoni to start a lineup of

Hunter
Amare
Shawn
JJ
Nash

Webber abused Marion in the post( as expected) and coach stuck with the lineup, even with Q playing like ****.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't see how D'Antoni can consistently put Amare and Nash on the bench at the same time for extended periods.

I won't even mention the officiating.

The refs never called handchecking on the Kings and they did all game. And in the first half alone they missed at least 5 calls close to the basket that went against the Suns.

I don't see what the deal about the supposed rule changes are. The refs are certainly not enforcing it.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

doubt the refs where bias i mean it was in phx


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

I have to blame the coach on this one.


----------

